# How long does MDMA stay in your system URGENT



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 22, 2013)

Sup fella's, today I plan on taking about a gram of moonrocks, maybe around .6-.7. I don't know 100% if it's MDMA, I'm thinking it's Methylone but alot of people are saying that it's actual molly so I don't know. Either way I have a UA on Monday for a job and was wondering, if it is actual MDMA would I be able to pass the drug test if I have over 48 hours of clean time and drank a lot of water? They don't care if fail for THC (Lucky me right) but I'm pretty sure it I fail for Amphetamines or Methamphetamines they would freak out (I hear that MDMA causes false positives)
So it would be much appreciated if you guys could set me straight, and I don't have a test kit so I'm not going to be able to tell the difference until I take it. 
Cheers


----------



## jjoe75 (Nov 22, 2013)

Seems you should wait until after the test imo


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 22, 2013)

jjoe75 said:


> Seems you should wait until after the test imo


Yeah but the whole reason I wanted to do it tonight is because I'll be going to a party that's live AF with some hotties over there vs. Monday where I would basically just be sitting around lol.


----------



## dubcoastOGs (Nov 22, 2013)

your an idiot.


----------



## Gs3000 (Nov 22, 2013)

yeah what he said. Why risk your job over being around Hotties. No guarantees. You must be very young. Go for it. Live for the day. You will have a lot of free time after you fail the test.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 22, 2013)

Not worth it bro. Maybe if it was a reasonable dose but 0.6g+?! No way. Also hope its methylone at that point. 3, 4-dihydroxyamphetamines are bad for your brain and that much mdma will result in larger amounts of it being produced.


----------



## jjoe75 (Nov 22, 2013)

People cracked me up, ask a question and when they don't get the answer they want they ignore the advise anyways. Chances are it isn't mdma anyways. I watched a special the other day where the people got "molly" from several different people at the party and none of it was mdma and most of it was bath salts lmao.


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 22, 2013)

jjoe75 said:


> People cracked me up, ask a question and when they don't get the answer they want they ignore the advise anyways. Chances are it isn't mdma anyways. I watched a special the other day where the people got "molly" from several different people at the party and none of it was mdma and most of it was bath salts lmao.


You think it's funny that people got bathsalts instead of Molly at a party? Sorry but that's not funny at all actually that's severly fucked up. And like I said I don't know if it's MDMA or not but I've been told by a few that it is Molly. Then again it could be Methylone but no bathsalts or some out of the blue chemical.


----------



## cdd10 (Nov 22, 2013)

jjoe75 said:


> Seems you should wait until after the test imo


That's a great idea lol


----------



## DMTER (Nov 22, 2013)

Just be responsible brother

life is easier when your just the tad bit responsible


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 22, 2013)

i'd wait to take it until after i tested it..
don't take any drugs that haven't been tested.. go over to dancesafe.com and order a test kit or two, wait for them to come in, know what you're taking, then take it if it's what you think it is..


----------



## CCCmints (Nov 22, 2013)

i'd put money on you failing that test. you don't even know what drug you're taking and are asking this question....wtf


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 22, 2013)

CCCmints said:


> i'd put money on you failing that test. you don't even know what drug you're taking and are asking this question....wtf


If it's methylone then I'd be fine to take a drug test no doubt, but if it does turn out to be MDMA then I'd be in some trouble (chances are high too).
But the question is 'if it is actually molly' and I did so to say .5 how long would it take to get out my system


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 22, 2013)

dubcoastOGs said:


> your an idiot.


There's no need to call me an idiot. You don't know who I am, nor anything about me really, I can say the same for you. I'm just trying to have a fun night that's all, I didn't ask this question to be called an idiot I came here for advice, there is no reason to be an asshole.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 22, 2013)

I Am Heisenberg said:


> There's no need to call me an idiot. You don't know who I am, nor anything about me really, I can say the same for you. I'm just trying to have a fun night that's all, I didn't ask this question to be called an idiot I came here for advice, there is no reason to be an asshole.


 2-5 days in an urine test heis.... a .5 gram dose is fairly large, so i'd say on the longer side..

http://alcoholism.about.com/od/work/qt/How-Long-Does-MDMA-Stay.htm


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 22, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> 2-5 days in an urine test heis.... a .5 gram dose is fairly large, so i'd say on the longer side..
> 
> http://alcoholism.about.com/od/work/qt/How-Long-Does-MDMA-Stay.htm


Thank you man, I appreciate you actually answering the question and not bashing on me for simply asking a question smh. Need more people like you on this site.
Cheers


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 22, 2013)

I wouldn't do it. It depends on the accuracy of the drug test, the speed of your system, how much you dose etc... And it's not even a full 3 days till monday. You would most likely fail. If you don't fail then It probably wasn't mdma.... but that's not the kind of way you want to test your product imo. I know how hard it is to resist the urge, but you'd just be stressing about that drug test the next few days.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 22, 2013)

I Am Heisenberg said:


> Thank you man, I appreciate you actually answering the question and not bashing on me for simply asking a question smh. Need more people like you on this site.
> Cheers


 thanks m8, i try..


----------



## jjoe75 (Nov 22, 2013)

Number one. The lmao was directed at your disregard for opinions given to you. Second of all, if you are stupid enough to ingest things that are unknown to you, or anyone for that matter you deserve what you get. I assumed all of the risk when I was doing acid, coke, or anything else I have done during my life. The acid was the most dangerous thing but when you have a chemistry major at OSU for a close friend it takes a little bit of the guesswork out of it. Eat your molly and cook your brain..... doesn't seem to be in use right now anyway.



I Am Heisenberg said:


> You think it's funny that people got bathsalts instead of Molly at a party? Sorry but that's not funny at all actually that's severly fucked up. And like I said I don't know if it's MDMA or not but I've been told by a few that it is Molly. Then again it could be Methylone but no bathsalts or some out of the blue chemical.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 22, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> I wouldn't do it. It depends on the accuracy of the drug test, the speed of your system, how much you dose etc... And it's not even a full 3 days till monday. You would most likely fail. If you don't fail then It probably wasn't mdma.... but that's not the kind of way you want to test your product imo. I know how hard it is to resist the urge, but you'd just be stressing about that drug test the next few days.


 hey skuxx, what do you think of this idea.. go to cvs and get a ua test kit.. get a lil bit of water and drop a super small amount of the questioned drug into the water solution, stir for a few minutes, than use the ua test kit to see if it shows up dirty for amphet's??
obviously, i know this isn't the best solution, nor the ideal way of testing drugs, was just curious if this would actually work or not and help narrow down your chances of taking something you don't know what the eff it is??


----------



## DMTER (Nov 22, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> hey skuxx, what do you think of this idea.. go to cvs and get a ua test kit.. get a lil bit of water and drop a super small amount of the questioned drug into the water solution, stir for a few minutes, than use the ua test kit to see if it shows up dirty for amphet's??
> obviously, i know this isn't the best solution, nor the ideal way of testing drugs, was just curious if this would actually work or not and help narrow down your chances of taking something you don't know what the eff it is??


Thats a great idea don't know how viable.....makes me want to buy some molly off the street and give er a go


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 22, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> hey skuxx, what do you think of this idea.. go to cvs and get a ua test kit.. get a lil bit of water and drop a super small amount of the questioned drug into the water solution, stir for a few minutes, than use the ua test kit to see if it shows up dirty for amphet's??
> obviously, i know this isn't the best solution, nor the ideal way of testing drugs, was just curious if this would actually work or not and help narrow down your chances of taking something you don't know what the eff it is??


Yo I love this man Racer!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 22, 2013)

DMTER said:


> Thats a great idea don't know how viable.....makes me want to buy some molly off the street and give er a go


 yeah, i don't know how accurate or if it'd even work tbh, but i don't see why it wouldn't so long as what you have is something that's on the test, i don't see why it wouldn't work tbh..
like i said though, it's no replacement for a mecke or marquis test, but it's sure as shit better than nothing imo..


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 22, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> yeah, i don't know how accurate or if it'd even work tbh, but i don't see why it wouldn't so long as what you have is something that's on the test, i don't see why it wouldn't work tbh..
> like i said though, it's no replacement for a mecke or marquis test, but it's sure as shit better than nothing imo..


I'm omw to the CVS right now to give this a try. I'll get the 12 panel drug test that even has MDMA for a panel and see what's good with it. Damn I really want to roll tonight
Just a question how much of this substance should I put in the water? Like 0.02 or more like 0.05? Or more just tell me what you guys think

EDIT: But it damn sure it ain't worth a job that pays $24.50 an hr.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm not sure if it would work or not since it might be different when it's metabolized??? It seems like it would work though. That's a question for duck master. lol


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 22, 2013)

I Am Heisenberg said:


> I'm omw to the CVS right now to give this a try. I'll get the 12 panel drug test that even has MDMA for a panel and see what's good with it. Damn I really want to roll tonight
> Just a question how much of this substance should I put in the water? Like 0.02 or more like 0.05? Or more just tell me what you guys think


You wouldn't need much. The drug test will tell you the cut off line which is usually a miniscule amount in the ng/ml.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 22, 2013)

I Am Heisenberg said:


> I'm omw to the CVS right now to give this a try. I'll get the 12 panel drug test that even has MDMA for a panel and see what's good with it. Damn I really want to roll tonight
> Just a question how much of this substance should I put in the water? Like 0.02 or more like 0.05? Or more just tell me what you guys think
> 
> EDIT: But it damn sure it ain't worth a job that pays $24.50 an hr.



quick fix for that job baby.. they over night it at an extreme cost, but it's worth it for $25 / hour imo..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 22, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> I'm not sure if it would work or not since it might be different when it's metabolized??? It seems like it would work though. That's a question for duck master. lol


 lol yeah, that's the same thing i kept saying.. where the hell's mre when we need his skills??


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah now that I think about it.... why don't you just get synthetic piss heisenburg?? Jobs aren't allowed watching you drain like the gubmint

call your local head shops since it's probably too late to get delivered depending on what time you go monday


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 22, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> lol yeah, that's the same thing i kept saying.. where the hell's mre when we need his skills??


Sorry my internet has been all fucked up today. I'm really not sure about using a drug test as a testing kit. The metabolite it's looking for should look similar to the active drug so maybe, but I don't know enough about them to make a prediction. I have a bunch of drugs I wouldn't mind sacrificing a few mgs of to test. I wonder if I can buy a drug test with my flex card? It'd have to wait till the new year but it'd be neat to see. Now I need to see about procuring a few mg of methylone...

Sorry I forgot to put an actual time range in OP. Posting from my phone is a pain. You can google these things though.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 22, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Sorry my internet has been all fucked up today. I'm really not sure about using a drug test as a testing kit. The metabolite it's looking for should look similar to the active drug so maybe, but I don't know enough about them to make a prediction. I have a bunch of drugs I wouldn't mind sacrificing a few mgs of to test. I wonder if I can buy a drug test with my flex card? It'd have to wait till the new year but it'd be neat to see. Now I need to see about procuring a few mg of methylone...
> 
> Sorry I forgot to put an actual time range in OP. Posting from my phone is a pain. You can google these things though.


 man, you're getting like finshaggy, just say your name three times and you appear, lol..

thanks for the insight on the ua idea.. i wasn't too sure on how'd that'd work, but thought it might be worth a shot in the dark..


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 22, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> man, you're getting like finshaggy, just say your name three times and you appear, lol..
> 
> thanks for the insight on the ua idea.. i wasn't too sure on how'd that'd work, but thought it might be worth a shot in the dark..


Hey now. That hurts bro!
I'm gonna go take a shower. Just to prove I'm not like Fin!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 22, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Hey now. That hurts bro!
> I'm gonna go take a shower. Just to prove I'm not like Fin!


 omfg, lmao.. i didn't mean it to be mean, was a joke is all..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 22, 2013)

there is no comparison between you and fin mre, but you know that..


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 22, 2013)

Well I did the drug test idea and I got the 12 panel one that tests for Cocaine, Marijuana, Methadone, Opiates, PCP, Amphetamines, BZO, BAR, Methadone, TCA, Oxycodone and MDMA and came back positive for MDMA, and a fainted line for Methamphetamine. I crushed 0.05 of the crystals up and stired it in the water and let it sit for a good 5-10 minutes and that was teh results.
So that being said I decided to do shrooms instead of taking the Molly that way I know for sure I won't fail any drug test. Kind of bummer :/ So does this mean that what I have is indeed MDMA?


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 22, 2013)

I AM WRONG I AM WRONG. It didn't fail for anything.... Wtf! I can see the outlines of the line for MDMA and it's very very fainted for meth.... Ew I'm in a predicument here.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 22, 2013)

Just because the active drug didn't cause it to read positive doesn't mean you'd be in the clear. Remember very little of the drug is excreted unchanged. Drug tests look for metabolites as that's what's coming out in the urine.

I knew no offense was intended Racer, I just never thought I'd read those words...


----------



## Impman (Nov 22, 2013)

I Am Heisenberg said:


> I AM WRONG I AM WRONG. It didn't fail for anything.... Wtf! I can see the outlines of the line for MDMA and it's very very fainted for meth.... Ew I'm in a predicument here.


fucking weird.... hey, we have smoke shops all over town... usually owned by East Indian dudes ...they sell all the bathsalts and nitrous whip its and shit...also a big selection of system cleansers and drug test beaters... my favorite drug test beater is the synthetic urine. it worked for me and my ex-wife ... for my first job I had to drug test for , I had a clean dude pee in a condom and I double wrapped it...I stuffed it in my tightie-whities right by my balls to keep it warm... I went to the clinic and discovered my ID was lost somehow...So I went to the DMV (back when they still printed out temporary picture IDs in CA) and waited in the 45 minut line and got my temp ID and went back to the clinic.... all the while with a condom of piss stuffed in next to my junk. I had to wait at the clinic and the finally I get to go in the bathroom ... the lady that took the sample checked the temperature and asked her super. "Hey, is 90 degrees OK?" and the nurse supervisor said "hmmmm, ya thats ok"...... YES! passed and got a great job


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm actually starting to think what I have is meth... This shit broke down into a fine white powder. I'm a little suspicous.
MDMA
Methylone
Meth
Holy shit I'm freaking out a little bit


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 22, 2013)

It aint meth bro.... crystal meth is more expensive than mdma most of the time. and you'd be twackin off .1


----------



## Impman (Nov 22, 2013)

Lol... you are smarter than me... I would have bumped a line already.... I would know if it was meth or not LOL.... ahh to be young again....you got some crazy friends, eh? kickin you down random powders


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 22, 2013)

I have some MDMA that's a white powder. 
Buy a test kit!


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Nov 22, 2013)

MDMA is water soluble, so if u do end up taking it just drink plenty of water and get a good sweat in tomorrow and sunday and monday u shuld be good, make sure to drink water tho and lots


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 22, 2013)

Trippy Mayne said:


> MDMA is water soluble, so if u do end up taking it just drink plenty of water and get a good sweat in tomorrow and sunday and monday u shuld be good, make sure to drink water tho and lots


Weren't you that dickhead that made that fake thread about an MDMA addiction? You're a loser bro.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 22, 2013)

Lol...


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 22, 2013)

Im rolling face so hard right now 
I love all you fools
Even you trippy!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 22, 2013)

The positive on mdma will also be positive on amphetamine since they are so close in chemical structure..get a test kit next time and you won't have to go through this again..
Imp..next time(hopefully never again),use a pacakge of clean urine and a 'hot hands' pack..if its too hot when you pour the piss in the cup,submerse the cup in toilet water till its at body temp...presto..
And again heisenberg..test kit!!..until I got to the end of this thread,the whole time I was thinking..this guy got rerocked speed with some methylone added in..its easy to do/make and get fooled..
Be safe! Happy hangover!!lol


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Nov 22, 2013)

I Am Heisenberg said:


> There's no need to call me an idiot. You don't know who I am, nor anything about me really, I can say the same for you. I'm just trying to have a fun night that's all, I didn't ask this question to be called an idiot I came here for advice, there is no reason to be an asshole.


"I'm just trying to have a fun night that's all"

I think you said it all right there. I think his opinion is quite valid. 

You could have a potentially fantastic night, (there are never garuntees). Or you could for sure have more fun times later on down the road in the future after the drug test.

I don't see the point to this anymore. You've basically already answered your own question. Your asking about something that you don't even know the identity of. So...


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh yeah tonight was a fucking banger guys. I ended up doing .75 (.45 to start off) then literally like 30 min ago i did another .3.
Molly is honestly something special


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 23, 2013)

Another shout out to all of you who actually tried to help me with this question MrEDuck Skuxx and esp. Racerboy17. I appreciate it guys I had a too crazy night. Holy shit that was probably the happiest i've been in god knows how long. Good shit, hell i would share with you guys if I could. 
Stay safe RIU. 
Im going to smoke a cigarette then try to get some shut eye.


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 23, 2013)

By the way it's 3:32am just thought I'd share that.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 23, 2013)

Hope you don't feel too crappy today. Good luck with the test.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Nov 23, 2013)

IMO use that home UA kit now, should tell you if you have to worry about monday.


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 23, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Hope you don't feel too crappy today. Good luck with the test.


Feel like utter shit haven't beeen to sleep yet it's actually pissing me off.


----------



## jjoe75 (Nov 23, 2013)

Probably the bath salts..... seriously though I truly hope you pass your test but you are dumb as shit for putting a 25$/hr job on the line. Not sure what field it's in and don't care to be honest but most areas of the country those jobs aren't growing on trees and the "hotties" don't want a dude with no money. Again, I hope it works In your favor but I wouldn't have done it myself. I also have 2 kids in private school, 2 cars payments, and a mortgage.


----------



## DMTER (Nov 23, 2013)

I Am Heisenberg said:


> Feel like utter shit haven't beeen to sleep yet it's actually pissing me off.


Bummer man...took around 200mg mdma last night and topped it off with some more 2c-b....I actually had a brutal headache last night...fell asleep about 20 min after I took 20mg 2c-b woke up around 2am about an hour later and was tripping pretty hard....kinda through me off couldn't remember that I had eaten 2c-b when I first woke up  

Eat some fruits and get some sleep you should feel much better....


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 23, 2013)

jjoe75 said:


> Probably the bath salts..... seriously though I truly hope you pass your test but you are dumb as shit for putting a 25$/hr job on the line. Not sure what field it's in and don't care to be honest but most areas of the country those jobs aren't growing on trees and the "hotties" don't want a dude with no money. Again, I hope it works In your favor but I wouldn't have done it myself. I also have 2 kids in private school, 2 cars payments, and a mortgage.


I appreciate that homie for real, Not the bathsalts B.S. lol you're a dick for that haha but I appreciate you keeping it real. And yeah of course bro I'm an idiot for putting a 25$ job on the line but I'm pretty positive that I'll pass my UA on monay because MDMA is water solube and I'm drinking plenty of water, but again man I appreciate it and I'm sorry for freaking out on you! 
Cheers bro
Heisenberg


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2013)

Water soluable means just that..it does not mean it will collect in the water your expelling from your system and leave all at once..listening to people is one thing..accepting it as fact is another..don't listen to me tho..I'm not a dr...

Feeling like shit? should eat more fluff...I actually believe fluff makes me feel better in the morn than a cup of coffee...


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 25, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> hey skuxx, what do you think of this idea.. go to cvs and get a ua test kit.. get a lil bit of water and drop a super small amount of the questioned drug into the water solution, stir for a few minutes, than use the ua test kit to see if it shows up dirty for amphet's??
> obviously, i know this isn't the best solution, nor the ideal way of testing drugs, was just curious if this would actually work or not and help narrow down your chances of taking something you don't know what the eff it is??


While a great idea, and may work to sone degree, UA tests are actively looking for specific metabolic byproducts in your urine, not the active chemical you wish to ingest. 

Just wanted to add this as I'd hate anyone would think this is an accurate way to test drugs or confirm a specifc substance


----------



## RaverHippy (Dec 17, 2013)

So what were the results?


----------



## GreenSummit (Dec 17, 2013)

why should you care with your first post? seems like an odd thread to pick as your first thing to comment on. . . . i smell a troll.


----------

